# حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!



## kajo (12 مارس 2008)

*ليه في شارع مراد حاطين يافطه كبيرة مكتوب عليها "ابتسم انت في الجيزة"..، هل الجيزة حاجة تضحَّك؟! 

ليه لما تطلب ساندوتش من مطعم وتحب تضيف عليه اى إضافة بيزودوا سعر الساندوتش، طيب ليه لما بتحب تشيل حاجه من محتويات الساندوتش سعره مابيقلش؟

ليه بيقولوا (الحب أعمى)، ومع ذلك كل أغاني الحب عن (العيون)، نور العين وسحر عينيك وعينيك واحشاني وعينيك كدابين وحبيبي وعينيه أصلاً؟! 
طيب لو كان الحب اعمى ..ليه واكلين دماغنا بالحب من اول نظرة؟

لو إسمك (ماجد) وطلعت طيّار، هتفضل مستحمل قد ايه الناس وهيا بتندهلك (كابتن ماجد)؟ 

الأخرس بيكلم نفسه إزاى؟

ليه بيقولوا على الشخص اللى نايم بعمق إنه نايم زى البيبيهات؟، مع إن البيبيهات أصلا بيصحوا كل نص ساعة!

ليه البنات بتفتح بقها وهيا بتحط (ماسكرا) ؟

إزاي لما اسأل عن مقر النادي الأهلي فين، الاقي الإجابة.. النادى الأهلى في الزمالك؟!

ليه لو واحد قال قدامي كلمة "الأقصر" بتيجي في دماغي على طول صورة "الآثار"؟! مع إنى لو قال قدامي كلمة "الآثار" مش شرط تيجي في دماغي صورة "الأقصر"؟!

ليه الناس مابتقولش (الرياضة فايز ومهزوم) غير لمّا تتغلب؟ 

ليه الشامبو بيبقى بالخوخ الطبيعى بينما عصير الخوخ بيبقى معمول بنكهة الخوخ؟

ليه اللي سايق عربية ومشغل الكاسيت أو الراديو.. أول ما يدخل شارع ضلمة يروح موطى الصوت فوراً؟! 

ليه الناس بتقول لأي حد في الشارع "يا باشمهندس"، ما عدا المهندس فعلاً.. بيقولوا له "يا دكتور"؟! 

ليه بيقولوا في الأخبار، مصرع 9 في فلسطين، ومصرع 50 في بغداد، ومصرع 85 في زلزال، ومصرع 112 في سقوط طائرة؟! طيب ما يقولوا على طول مصرع 250 واحد في نشرة أخبار التاسعة! ))))))))))))) 

ليه لمّا الواحد يكون واقف مستنى الأسانسير بعد ما داس على الزرار اللي بيستدعى الأسانسير وبقى منور وباين إنه منوّر، ييجي واحد تاني بعد ثواني يبص لك ويبص للزرار المنور ويروح دايس على الزرار تاني؟! 

لما تيجي تتصل بواحد.. ليه الأرقام اللي بترد غلط.. ما بتكونش مشغولة؟!

ليه هيفاء وهبى بتقول "أنا بردانة أح"، مع إن "أح" تقال للحاجه السخنة، يعني المفروض تقول "أنا بردانه "بررررررر". 

إذا كان – زى ما بيقولوا – الدنيا مسرح كبير، طيب أنا بامثّل ولاّ باتفرج؟! وإذا كنت من المتفرجين، طيب هم المتفرجين بيقعدوا فين؟!

ليه بيكلبشوا العربية اللي واقفة صف تاني وقافله الشارع.. مع إن الشارع بعد الكلبشة بيفضل مقفول برضه؟! 

هل حصل فعلا فى يوم من الايام أن فيه واحد (ضرب عصفورين بحجر)؟

ليه لما باكون في البيت واتصل بالسوبر ماركت (اسمه سوبرماركت ريشه) وأقول (آلو.. سوبرماركت ريشه؟!) يرد على يقول لي (إن شاء الله)؟! يعني (إن شاء الله سوبرماركت ريشه؟!) ولاّ (إن شاء الله مش سوبرماركت ريشه؟!). 

ليه لما تسأل واحد على العنوان وتقول له "شارع كذا فين؟!" يرد عليك بسؤال "هما قالوالك فين؟!". طيب ما هما لو كانوا قالوا لي ماكنتش سألتك، ثم هما مين اللي قالوا لي؟!

ليه الناس في الشارع بتستخدم أدوات نداء لتوقيف أي شخص، أدوات نداء مالهاش أصل في اللغة و ينفع تنادي بيها على أحد في المطلق زى. بسست، والنبى يا، ويا كابتن، وباقولك وخُد يا، وأيوه يا، وليه أدوات النداء دي بتوقف الشخص المقصود بالذات؟! 

بيقولوا (لكل قاعدة استثناء)..طيب ايه الأستثناء بتاع القاعدة دى؟

ليه لما حد يحب يدي معلومة بيبدأ الجملة بكلمة (بيقولك)، (بيقولك العربيات رخصت)!

ليه المذيعة دايما بتتمنى لنا وقت ممتع مع الفيلم العربي اللي بيتذاع للمرة الألفين.. وهى عارفة كده كويس؟!

طيب ليه المذيعة بتقول أعزائي أفراد الأسرة.. وهى ما تعرفش حد فينا؟! 

ليه الشخص اللي يسألك "الساعة كام" لازم يرفع لك دراعه الشمال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

هههههههههههههه تحفه وبجد حاجات كلها صح وبتحصل وغريبه فعلا .......ميررسى يا كاجو وربنا معااااك .


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



> * ليه البنات بتفتح بقها وهيا بتحط (ماسكرا) ؟
> *


عادى يعنى
علشان عنيها توسع
وتقد تحط براحتها
لو انى ماليش فى السكه دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> *
> إزاي لما اسأل عن مقر النادي الأهلي فين، الاقي الإجابة.. النادى الأهلى في الزمالك؟!*


عادى 
يا اما القط ميستغناش عن خناقه
او الطبيعى يعنى

انكوا بتتلزقوا فى اللى بيكسب على طول :yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا بضحك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اصل انا ليا قرايب فى الجيزه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gigi angel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

بجد موضوع زى العسل 
بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

اسئله تحفه بجد ونفس الوقت حقيقه 
بس مش هتجاوب عليه ولا ايه
موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك كاجو​


----------



## فادية (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

مش  عارفه  اجاوب على  ولا  واحد  من اسئلتك  دي يا كاجوووووووووووووووو 
الظاهر اني  هسقط  السنه  دي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد تحفة 
ونداء الى كل البنات تقفلوا عنيكم وانتوا بتحطوا المسخرة يوه 
قصدى المسكرة 
علشان الاخ الاسماعلواى ميتريقش علينا بعد كدة ​*


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هههههههههههههه تحفه وبجد حاجات كلها صح وبتحصل وغريبه فعلا .......ميررسى يا كاجو وربنا معااااك .


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه يا دونا 


ما يصح الا الصحيح


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



twety قال:


> عادى يعنى
> علشان عنيها توسع
> وتقد تحط براحتها
> لو انى ماليش فى السكه دى
> ...


 

نلزق ايه بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

على اساس انكم لا سامح الله عسل ولا حاجه


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معدتش جيزه

بقت مدفعيه

قصدى  6 اكتوبر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



germen قال:


> بجد موضوع زى العسل
> بجد تسلم ايدك


 
ميرسى جيرمين على مورك


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اسئله تحفه بجد ونفس الوقت حقيقه
> 
> بس مش هتجاوب عليه ولا ايه
> 
> موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك كاجو​


 
طبعا

مين الى هيجاوب بقى ؟

ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



فادية قال:


> مش عارفه اجاوب على ولا واحد من اسئلتك دي يا كاجوووووووووووووووو
> 
> الظاهر اني هسقط السنه دي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

لالالا تسقطى ايه
مش تقولى كده

ركزى واقرى السوال كويس واكتبى كل الى فى دماغك
اكتبى كل الى فى دماغك
اجبلك لمون

طب ركزى واهدى كده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> _*بجد تحفة *_
> _*ونداء الى كل البنات تقفلوا عنيكم وانتوا بتحطوا المسخرة يوه *_
> _*قصدى المسكرة *_
> ...


 

مالهم الاسماعلاويه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وال ايه نداء ال


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

لا تعليق​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

*ههههههههههه*
*بجد موضوع تحفه زي اللي كاتبه*
*بس فعلا اسئله عايزه كتالوج*
*ميرسي يا كاجو*​


----------



## ga_shetoos (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

طيب انت ليه بتسأل؟


----------



## maiada (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا من اول الموضوع بضحك كل البجمل صحيحة
هههههههههههههه 
الرب يباركك
كتير حلو يا ريت تجيب بعد ههههه


----------



## kajo (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد موضوع تحفه زي اللي كاتبه*
> *بس فعلا اسئله عايزه كتالوج*
> ...


 
تحفه ؟

ماشى يا ميرو

ميرسى على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

جميل جدا جدا جدا ياكاجو 
وحلوه حكايه المسخره دى 
يووووووووووووووه 
قصدى المسكره 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع الجامد ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع تحفء


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد موضوع تحفء


 

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*




> ليه لما تطلب ساندوتش من مطعم وتحب تضيف عليه اى إضافة بيزودوا سعر الساندوتش، طيب ليه لما بتحب تشيل حاجه من محتويات الساندوتش سعره مابيقلش؟


ههههههههه 
حتى مرات بطلبوا زيادة  ...
موضوع رائع بالفعل


----------



## سحابة زكريات (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

ليه مايقولوش250واحد مات علشان نعرف الدول اللى لازم نصليلها .وده ترتيب من ابوى السماوى


----------



## سحابة زكريات (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

ليه مايقولوش250واحد مات علشان نعرف الدول اللى لازم نصليلها .وده ترتيب من ابوى السماوى:smi411:


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



سحابة زكريات قال:


> ليه مايقولوش250واحد مات علشان نعرف الدول اللى لازم نصليلها .وده ترتيب من ابوى السماوى:smi411:


 

انا مش فاهم

هل المشاركه دى للموضوع هنا ؟

مشكور ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## رانا (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

هههههههههههههههه بجد كلها جميله لكن فيها حاجات تحفه​


----------



## جيلان (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه



> إزاي لما اسأل عن مقر النادي الأهلي فين، الاقي الإجابة.. النادى الأهلى في الزمالك؟!


*
طبعا يابنى
هو يقدروا يعملوا حاجة من غيرنا
بلا خيبة*




> بيقولوا (لكل قاعدة استثناء)..طيب ايه الأستثناء بتاع القاعدة دى؟


*
ان فى قواعد مش فيها استثناء  :hlp: *


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



رانا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بجد كلها جميله لكن فيها حاجات تحفه​


 

ميرسى رانا على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حاجات غريبه حد عنده اجابه ليها !!!*



جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كركركر

ماشى ياجيجى

ميرسى على مرورك


----------

